# Topics > Smart home >  Home Connect, Bosch, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Bosch

Website - home-connect.com

bosch-home.com

bosch-home.co.uk/bosch-innovations/homeconnect

youtube.com/HomeConnectGlobal

youtube.com/boschhomeappliances

facebook.com/boschhome

Products and products:

Smart Indoor Gardening

----------


## Airicist

Home Connect: Bosch appliances enter digital age 

Published on Sep 9, 2014




> Bosch now uses the most modern information technologies to make household chores easier and less stressful. The “Home Connect” app enables users to operate home appliances networked with WIFI from their mobile devices as well benefit from many other helpful features. Bosch will introduce this new app with the launch of its network-capable Series 8 ovens and dishwashers that will be available in December. “Home Connect” will be available for smartphones and tablets with iOS system starting in November 2014 and for Android-based devices in spring of 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Bosch CES 2015: Connected Home Appliances 

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> New range of home appliances connected to the Internet using Home Connect technology.

----------

